# Cross Matching Paint Colors



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I have done a lot of You Tube surfing and I notice that in many of the videos they use acrylic craft paints. My question is this, does anyone know of a way to cross match colors (i.e. reefer yellow or caboose red) to these craft paint? I found one site on the internet that showed what the actual colors are (reefer yellow, caboose red, etc) but I now can't find it.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Badger has a pretty good online chart for model flex paints.

You can grab that With this link

http://http://www.badgerairbrush.com/library/Paint%20Chart%20Images/Railroad%20Colors.gif

Craig


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you. I can save it to my phone or iPad and take it with me to the store so I can try to match the colors. I really appreciate it.


----------

